# February 2017 - Grand Fiction Challenge - Ordinary Chaos - PEOPLE'S CHOICE POLL



## aj47 (Feb 16, 2017)

Welcome to the the People's Choice Award poll. Here we, the members of WritingForums.com can cast our vote for the story we deem most prizeworthy.

One vote per person.  Results will be revealed after the Judges have reached their decision.  

If you don't see a poll right away--be patient--I'm linking each story *in the poll*. This takes time. 

This will also mean you can click on the story title in the poll and have it open in a new tab/window (depending on your browser settings).  To cast your vote, click on the little circle to the left of the story name.


----------



## Phil Istine (Mar 7, 2017)

Quite a spread of votes.  I had a feeling it might be that way.


----------



## aj47 (Mar 7, 2017)

What speaks to one person doesn't always click with the next.  I couldn't read them all in time, so none of those votes is mine.


----------



## Candervalle (Mar 8, 2017)

Well HarperCole. You had my vote. I got a kick out of your story.


----------



## Terry D (Mar 10, 2017)

Thanks to everyone who voted for Job Opening: Teacher's Aide. I'm glad you enjoyed it. It was fun to write.


----------

